# Storm



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Not my photo, but I was browsing on KUTV news website and came across this picture of the storm rolling through the Salt Lake Valley,.

Very cool and ominous looking.

[attachment=0:2b3mslbn]Original.jpg[/attachment:2b3mslbn]


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, rolling in like a wall of doom.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Again good photos, I like this one better though this photo nicer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> :shock:  :shock:


These are your posts I was making fun of elsewhere, in the most loving way, of course! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Incredible pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's wicked-cool.

I've seen storms move in like that and it's truly something special to behold.

Nice, nice catch.


----------

